# Critique on my buck please!



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Oldesouth ZV Bandit, what are his strenghts/weaknesses? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

He doesn't have any hair?????


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Really hard to critique him in this photo. He's got way too much hair and we need a bit better camera angle and larger photo.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im not a small goat person but i like him and his hair


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay well I guess I will clip him when we clip the other goats for the show… if I can catch him first… 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Even with the hair (I'm not a fan of clipping but understand it's use for shows) it appears that he has a really great level topline but is a bit small in the brisket. I really like his barrel/depth from topline to tummy. The flashy paint pattern doesn't hurt 

Let's see back end & front end photos! How old is he?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I was just messing with ya Cade don't clip him unless you want to. I think he is nice but I am not the best at critiquing I don't see anything glaring that I don't like though.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

ah I knew you was playing nubianfan, thats why i was playing right back  I actually dont like long hair on goats.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Agreed Dave :lol:

Cade, you already know what I think of him.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I was just messing with ya Cade don't clip him unless you want to. I think he is nice but I am not the best at critiquing I don't see anything glaring that I don't like though.


Yeah I know, we will be clipping the goats for an upcoming show so I can just clip him then 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He looks to have a good rump and shoulders. But he looks maybe a tad short in the body...or that might be because of the hair on his shoulders and he looks like he's got long legs.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Are long legs bad? I would think that would be a good thing. (coming from the woman whose boyfriend once told her "you have the shortest legs in the world" turkey just because he was 6'2")


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> Are long legs bad? I would think that would be a good thing. (coming from the woman whose boyfriend once told her "you have the shortest legs in the world" turkey just because he was 6'2")


Not neccesarly the long legs its how straight they are

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I have no idea if long legs are bad  I guess they would help a goat get the best top stuff of food..lol


----------

